# Somebody please call me dumb dumb dumb...



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

...since I can't bend over and let one of you kick me in the butt over the internet for wasting over $100 and time changing out loads in my carry revolver from +P JHP to $2 a round single use hull snake shot and back to the JHP for three years when I had my 45 /410 Taurus judge and public defender revolvers in my hand gun collection.

Sure the .38 snake rounds did the job dispatching copperheads but I could have instead waist holstered the judge or shorter defender versions I bought to help friends recoup most of what they paid for those one handed hard recoil .410s and I would have only used maybe a box and a half of reloadable hull shotgun shells with #8 birdshot at a fraction of the cost for ammo.

Sad part is here it's November 5th with today's temperature in the 70s and bringing the dogs in as we passed the brush pile this side of the pen I saw a snake crawling out to sun.

When I came in I noticed the judge hanging on the peg of my gun case and remembered the six or seven 25 shell boxes of .410 birdshot I saw on the reloader table the other day that I had loaded for my neighbor for next dove season.

Anyone else have one of those days when you just wish you could kick your own butt for not using the top end of your body?


----------



## IndyDave (Jul 17, 2017)

Don't be too hard on yourself. Good judgment comes from experience. Experience comes from bad judgment.


----------



## crehberg (Mar 16, 2008)

Hey...long as you got toys to play with...no complaints!


----------



## damoc (Jul 14, 2007)

.410 is overkill for a snake I would just reload some 38 shot loads much better way to go .I think you did right just find a cheaper alternative.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Shrek said:


> Anyone else have one of those days when you just wish you could kick your own butt for not using the top end of your body?


I've had decades like that. 
You could reload those shot shells yourself with Speer capsules.

My neighbor thinks I'm the greatest pistol shooter in the world because he saw me shoot a pigeon out of the air with a 44 mag revolver.

I never mentioned it was loaded with #4 bird shot.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

I wasn't big on the Judge years ago. Heard bad things about the company and in spite of it all bought a 24/7 .45 . One of the most accurate semis I have. I've used the Judge before on loan and I can say they are a heck of a shooter.


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

Don't be so hard on yourself. There is always someone loaded for bear willing to do that for you. How was the walk?


----------



## IndyDave (Jul 17, 2017)

damoc said:


> .410 is overkill for a snake I would just reload some 38 shot loads much better way to go .I think you did right just find a cheaper alternative.


I would argue that there is no such thing as overkill for a snake.


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

From past experience with my first shotgun youth stocked .410 , one shot would rip a snake apart at 20 feet. Using the 50 rounds in the 10 per box .38s I was given, it always took two or three rounds to rip a snake at 20 feet. Since Saturdays low is going to be in the upper 20s, I don't think I will see the snake I saw going to the hardwood chip brush pile until April and then I will have one of the 5 shot Taurus ,410s on me.


----------



## NRA_guy (Jun 9, 2015)

Why are you shooting snakes from 20 feet away? Just get closer.

By the way, the famous ancient saying (which I love) is, 
*"Experience is a harsh teacher: FIRST it gives you the test; THEN it teaches you the lesson."*


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

Been thinking about a Public defender, since I'm reloading for .45 Colt.
The other gun I'm looking at is a Charter Arms Bulldog in .45 Colt.
I do like the Idea of being able to shoot .410 though.
The Little woman has a polymer Public Defender, but they also make one that's all steel.
Which would you guys prefer?


----------



## damoc (Jul 14, 2007)

Cornhusker said:


> Been thinking about a Public defender, since I'm reloading for .45 Colt.
> The other gun I'm looking at is a Charter Arms Bulldog in .45 Colt.
> I do like the Idea of being able to shoot .410 though.
> The Little woman has a polymer Public Defender, but they also make one that's all steel.
> Which would you guys prefer?


Cornhusker I did ask a similar question on another forum the consensus seemed to be .410 out of a rifled short barrel was not a very good hunting round and the longer chambers needed to chamber a .410 caused accuracy problems with normal .45 colt or .454 casull.Better to just reload some shot cup,s for the .45colt if some snake or rat shooting is needed.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Quit shooting snakes.
Or is that what you want the kick over?


----------



## damoc (Jul 14, 2007)

Personally I have more problems from rats than snake so dont shoot snake but for some other people that may be what is needed to keep the homestead safe. Its not about "kick" My grandma used to say the only good snake is a dead snake and the reason for that was that is she always raised chicken's so a snake even a non poisonous one that was eating chicks was a threat to her life and livelyhood.



AmericanStand said:


> Quit shooting snakes.
> Or is that what you want the kick over?


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

AmericanStand said:


> Quit shooting snakes.
> Or is that what you want the kick over?


Want the kick over?
I know some people will object, but I kill rattle snakes when and where I find em.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Funny I just use my little .380 HP. Hey it needs shooting some times.

big rockpile


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

NRA_guy said:


> Why are you shooting snakes from 20 feet away? Just get closer.
> 
> By the way, the famous ancient saying (which I love) is,
> *"Experience is a harsh teacher: FIRST it gives you the test; THEN it teaches you the lesson."*


Years ago while sitting the throne in the combination indoor privy / bath . laundry room I saw a copperhead come out around the dryer by slithering in through a gap by the heat vent for the dryer. At 6 feet or so after drawing my .38 from the pocket of my pants around my ankles , I put 3 shots into the floor as I cut through it with 2 of the 3 hollow points. Luckily none of the shots cut any water lines and my maintenance guy was able to fill the holes and replace the tiles.

Since that happened 16 years ago, I don't want to be closer than 20 feet to any of the copperheads , cotton mouths or water moccasins that find their way from the three streams in the woods around the top terrace here where my shack sits during flood, drought or approaching winter trying to find their way into this 80 year old farm house.


----------



## IndyDave (Jul 17, 2017)

Shrek said:


> Years ago while sitting the throne in the combination indoor privy / bath . laundry room I saw a copperhead come out around the dryer by slithering in through a gap by the heat vent for the dryer. At 6 feet or so after drawing my .38 from the pocket of my pants around my ankles , I put 3 shots into the floor as I cut through it with 2 of the 3 hollow points. Luckily none of the shots cut any water lines and my maintenance guy was able to fill the holes and replace the tiles.
> 
> Since that happened 16 years ago, I don't want to be closer than 20 feet to any of the copperheads , cotton mouths or water moccasins that find their way from the three streams in the woods around the top terrace here where my shack sits during flood, drought or approaching winter trying to find their way into this 80 year old farm house.


For the creatures you mention, dead=good every time.


----------

